# 45 Gallon Journal



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So I know most won't think of this as a "big" tank but a 45 gallon is quite large lol, my largest at the moment is a 33 gallon. So this is going to track the progress of this tank as I get it set up and running.

So the tank is *24x12x36*

*Tank lights* will be upgraded to LED's but right now there are some regular CFL on it.

*Filter* at the moment is some large Penguin bio-wheel but I'll be putting my AquaClear70 on it once I get a new motor for it, worth it.

*Substrate *is FloraMax black mixed with PetCo black sand eventually, the FloraMax is in there right now.

This is technically "mom's" tank so she picked out the stock mostly
*Stocking * will be:
1 Betta (Bowie)
30-35 Ember Tetras (18 will be from my 29 gallon)
8 Gelius Barbs (also from my 29)
1 BN Pleco (Calico from my 29 gal)
1 pair of German Blue Rams
1 pair of Electric Blue Rams

The tree was there originally but it was literally dying so we took it down literally right after our Christmas party lol. So mom said I could so I put the tank up! Here it is when I started around 4ish pm


And when I filled it (with a 3 gallon bucket lol) and put the floraMax in


It's clear now but I'll take more pictures tomorrow when I put a few plants in it and get a few more things for it as well ^_^
Most likely it will cycled with Tetra SafeStart and seeding from my other filters.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

How exciting!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yeah, I'm pretty well excited too! Though mom says to me yesterday "I don't know how permanent this will be..." and I just looked at her....seriously? Need to keep it at least a FEW years! lol she's always changing her mind about things! At least I give fish a little time before I decide I don't want them anymore hahah!!

Tank is pretty well cleared up this morning, Jungle's Clear Water was to help with that. A note on that stuff; it doesn't work if you just used water conditioner of any kind, you need to use it between water changes or when you don't use water conditioner so I put the conditioner in this morning to give the Clear Water time to do it's work. A lot of people don't realize that even though it says so on the packaging as well and I'd done both and it's definitely true it doesn't work well with water conditioner.

Most of my plants at the moment will be taken from my 29 gallon to get this thing started. I feel sort of rushed at the moment since mom doesn't like looking at an empty tank so I just have to fill it up as quick as I can which means my planned aqua-scaping won't really work at the moment :-/

Also, mom wants a backdrop.....I literally hate those things but she wants one >.< she'll have to buy it because for this size tank, it won't be super cheap, it's not wicked expensive but I'm not buying it.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

This one was from last night right after it mostly cleared up


And this is from today and unfortunately my camera viewfinder was off focus so the picture didn't come out right....it happens sometimes but you get the idea, not much happening at the moment. Added a water sprite and some Myrio to help get a little bacteria going. I added my male Pearl Gourami; Romeo to help as well. I'll get some seeded sponges in soon too


Romeo was very confused by all the space and lack of fish in the tank lol


He's a pretty little thing, he's still young, I got him when he was about 4-5 months old and that was about.....five months ago? So he's almost a year.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

The tank looks even bigger with water and light in it. It stinks that you're kind of being rushed. :/ I think my mom would be the same, were I to still live with her.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks! Yeah, I like the look of the tank now that it's up. I wasn't sure I'd like such a tall tank but it works here in the living room. Romeo looks like a teeny little fish in it haha, he's about 2.5 inches in body and another inch added in fin haha.

I may not be as rushed as I feel, I asked mom if she wanted to look at fish tomorrow, it depends on what she's doing but maybe. So it gives me more time. I told her we can't buy anything just yet but we can look to see if there is anything else she might like instead or whatever.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Never hurts to shop around. :3 You guys can also price stuff out (more for her benefit than yours, I imagine lol) and ballpark the total expenses.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh this is like the 10th aquarium I've set up so I'm good on what are the good things to buy and where to get the cheapest things too. But thanks ^_^

I also found out that apparently Boesemani Rainbowfish can live in soft water!! So if my mom likes them then maybe I'll do those instead of the Embers!!

Oh that's something I forgot, my usual tank parameters:
pH: 5.0-5.5
dKH: 2
dGH: 1

and I never have nitrates in my densely planted tanks so Rams shouldn't be an issue at all with their sensitivity.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So the tank is cleaning up nicely, added a few more plants from my 29 gallon and bought some Tetra SafeStart to put in there, which I did. I also scooped out a few of my Ember Tetras to put in there as well since I figure Romeo isn't enough to fully cycle the tank properly since it's so big and the bioload will eventually be rather large.

I added PetCo black sand as well on top of the Black FloraMax, it will all eventually be mixed up.

I found out that my mom's boyfriend doesn't like small fish, he likes the big fish that will eat other fish :roll: Mom likes the Embers but she apparently isn't in love with them. I originally nixed the idea of the Boesemani's for their temperature requirements were a little lower than the Ram's but I might be able to finagle it and keep the tank around 79-80 to compromise between the two since I don't care if the Rams want to breed or not. And the fact that I found Boesemani's at my LFS that look amazing for 3.99 each! Normally they're like 10 dollars >.<

But for now, the Embers were acclimating and not very happy:



And the tank as of today:


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Soooo I regret putting the Embers in there....John and mom have decided on a school of 6 Boesemani Rainbowfish and a school of something else like the Longfin Red Minor Tetra, I'm not so fond of it but it's what she wants. I just hope they won't be too nippy and hurt the Rams or Bowie when he goes in :-/ They should be fine if I get enough of them, I'm thinking like 12-15 of them.

But now I regret putting the Embers in because I'm going to have a hell of a time trying to get them out :-/


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Yeah, good luck with that. >__<; I love ETs though. They're so precious.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Me too, that's why I wanted like 35 of them in this tank, that'd look amazing! But John literally wants one of each fish >.< Mom wants a community tank but doesn't tell me what she really wants :roll: and then they're both like "set it up how you want!" but mom still says she wants to help pick out fish, jeepers-creepers! Love my mom but seriously guys!

Anywho, I'm going Tuesday to hopefully pick up some Boesemani's from my LFS, they're 3.99 there and they look amazing! I hope they'll still be there when I go Tuesday with Lucillia!

I'll attempt to fish the Embers out tomorrow when I feed them, that should be easy enough since they swam into the net the first time lol


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I feel like your mom and her boyfriend are responding exactly how my mom and her husband would. xD So I understand your frustration, haha.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Yep. Mom loves fish and she's kept them before but I don't think John has ever (successfully) kept fish. He likes our pond (it's a man-made but naturally fed with a spring, it's about 20-30 feet across depending on the time of year and 15 feet deep at it's deepest) because it has goldfish in it and he wanted goldfish in it but I only told him he could keep two fancies or one common and he was like naaahhhh, there are hundreds in our pond! I had to explain that this is a closed ecosystem and it doesn't work like that lol.

Ugg, so I've been trying to find a nice large Amazon Sword for this as well, I may just end up with a Madagascar Lace plant from PlantedAqariumsCentral through since I've always wanted one and they look amazing. It'd make a great centerpiece plant.

I was thinking of getting some more terracotta pots, splitting them in half roughly and half burying them in the sand so they face away from each other in the middle about half a foot appart, then fill the gap between them with more sand and put the Madagascar or Amazon Sword on that to grow and then some Bronze Crypts under it and on the sides would be stem plants, probably Myriophyllum Mattogrosense and Rotala since that's what I've got lol But the hides would be for the Rams mostly and whatever fish dare enter them lol.

I also need a better light and I'd like to get a Versa Glass top for it :-/ ugg more money. It's funny, I don't mind spending the money on the actual fish but when it comes to buying supplies I'm like "Nope", super cheap person XD But I really want an original Finnex FugeRay, it has the blue lights which will penetrate the best and allow me to grow medium light plants in that tank since it's so tall, regular planted+ and red lights wouldn't penetrate deep enough to hit the substrate proper. But it's like 100 bucks for a 36 inch one and no one sells old Finnex's because they're so good >.< poo


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

I totally missed this until now! Just wanted to drop in and say it looks great, and I can't wait until it's stocked. 

Is that space for another tank I see on the bottom of that stand?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Matt!

Alas, yes, there is a space but mother would never approve! I even warned her that if Bowie can't get along with the tankmates that I'd have to take him out but she refuses :roll: he's rather aggressive boy so I hope he can handle the Rainbows and whatever else I get.

Ugg, I really want Black Ruby Barbs but I'm not sure how they'd do in this sort of mix :-/

Any experience with either Black Ruby Barbs or Red Minor Longfin Tetras anyone?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh that's what I forgot, Rummynose Tetra! I really like them too....maybe I should just get the minimum school numbers to please them :-/ John wants the tank to have like 30 fish in it and mom still just wants a community tank. Jeeze, I wish my mom were more like yours Matt haha! It'd be so much more simple!

So I'm thinking:
1 Betta (if he gets along with everyone)
6-8 Boesemani Rainbowfish
8-9 Longfin Red Minor Tetra
8-9 Rummynose Tetra
1 pair German Blue Rams
1 pair Electric Blue Rams
1 BN Pleco (eventually, she'll stay in my 29 until the tank is maturing)

John also wanted a fish with long whiskers like a catfish but I told him we couldn't have the Ram then which is what mom really wants besides the Betta.

EDIT: so just put the specs into aqadvisor to see what it said. It was actually fine with everything until I put the Betta in lol but my stocking is at 140% without the pleco. All my tanks are stocked around 140-150% anyway so I'm not too worried with it. I'm only worried that the Minor Tetras would nip at the Betta or the Betta would be stressed by the Rainbowfish...guess we'll see!


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

The tank looks great so far!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks ^_^


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

FEEEESH. Im excited to see this running now.... also i am still going to be upset over all the changes.


----------



## BlueSky99 (Aug 7, 2014)

Subscribing


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So Lucillia and I spent the day together today and I am so excited to say that the Fluval LED light strips from PetCo are on clearance and with her discount, the 36-48" strip was originally $99 I believe and with everything, in the end it was $41!! It's 7,800K and 13W so not only power saving but better for the plants than the Fluorescent we had on it before. It doesn't look too much different but the plants will appreciate it for sure.

I also found 8 Boesemani Rainbowfish at my LFS on Saturday or Friday, whatever day I'd gone before and so we went today and found all 8 still there for 3.99 each!!! I know I commented on that before but I was excited lol. So all 8 went in, I used Tetra SafeStart and and small seeded sponge so along with the plants, the fish will be safe. But currently they're schooling towards the bottom where the plants are and hanging around Romeo, it's rather funny, they seem to follow him XD The two other Embers are still in there, I'll get to them when they feel more confident.

Here's the tank, sorry for the minor glare there


These were taken with my new phone, I'll get the camera out eventually to take proper photos



Rome






Lol, I love the one facing me lol


----------



## Perlumia (Dec 15, 2012)

I really like your rainbowfish; I'm considering adding some to my 75 gallon but I'm not sure my water parameters are right. I wish I could be setting up a new aquarium, though...the planning and the process is so much fun!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Perlumia! Normally setting up a new tank IS exciting and fun but this one is just stressful lol. It's just because my mom and John were more decisive but it's going alright so far ^_^

The Rainbows are doing fantastic, they are actually very tolerant of a wide set of pH level's. They're naturally found in both high pH and low pH so as long as you acclimate them to your water as usual, they'll be just fine. Usually they prefer more water flow like a river system tank but won't mind a little less flow. Some of them will be rambunctious while others will mosey about the tank. They usually prefer temps around 70-76 but my tank is at 80 right now and they're doing fine so far. I know my LFS keeps the tanks around 78-80 as well and they were there 3 month's he said. So I'm sure you could do Rainbows in your tank!


----------



## Lucillia (Apr 29, 2013)

You know the pose I'm making right now. I love my little Ricefish.. i just hope they make it. They're so tiny in comparison to the rest of my fish. But oh god. The rainbow facing you. I love them. I just.. the pectorals kill me.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Hehe, yes, love that face XD

I hope your Ricefish do fine too! They're cute little buggers!!

My Rainbows are doing soo much better this morning, I apparently have one female (that dark black on Luci) and seven males lol. They're all loosely schooling around the tank, following Romeo around when they feel like it and just all around exploring. They ate as well already which is great. My Embers are now hiding >.<


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

The tank as of this morning, the Rainbows are settling in well! They aren't as active as I thought they'd be, I mean they're much more active than something like Neon Tetras but they swim about the same as my Embers do in the 29 ^_^ I just figured they'd be more like danios and zoom zoom zoom! But I'm quite happy with how they're milling about, occasionally giving chase around the tank and then schooling back around again and up to play in the filter flow.


Top middle is the female


Here she is again on the bottom


Males







This one is my most dominant male, he literally looks painted with his red part, it's gorgeous when he's showing off!


----------



## Perlumia (Dec 15, 2012)

Beautiful fish. I have too small a quarantine tank alas. I would have to add them in bunches. But perhaps I'll add that gourami instead... just concerned about the water agitation at the spray bar end. If one end of the tank is calmer, do you think that would be ok?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Ah lol, I just commented on your thread too ^_^

As far as the QT tank, size doesn't matter since it's only temporary. If you were to use a 10 gallon for a single Pearl forever, then yes, that would not work out very well; he'd survive but not be too happy about it. Same with the Boesemani, they'll be fine in a 10 gal QT for the minimum 2 week QT time or more if you wanted to be on the safe side. 10 Gallons is actually good for most fish, it's the standard 

And yes, usually it's good to only add things in 3's or 4's anyway just because you don't want to overload the bio-load of your tank. You want to give it about a week or two before adding more fish just to be sure that your bacteria have caught up with the extra bio-load. What I did in adding technically 11 fish to my tank all at once is not a good idea in most cases but I've done some steps to assure my tank isn't going to kill them as it's not exactly cycled yet; I added in Tetra SafeStart which is live (usually, sometimes you get a dead bottle) bacteria to help kick start the bacteria in the filter. I also added a seeded sponge from my other tank filter, and I'm using live plants.

So in your tank, because it is mature and you are using live plants, you could safely add around 5 fish at a time, wait a week and add more if you wanted to. If the fish has a high bio-load like a Pleco, you'd wait longer and only add one of it regardless of it's size just because they poop a LOT and you don't want your bacteria to freak out basically. That all make sense?


----------



## Perlumia (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes thanks. I am just cautious or paranoid and I quarantine everyone for 4 or 5 weeks. Local supply is iffy and it's easier to get a dead fish out of a 10 gallon than a 75! I've never had a problem with my bioload as my fish are small, my tank is big, and the wildest thing I did was add the 9 danios all at once about a year ago with no nudge in my water parameters. I don't mean to hijack your thread, btw! I am going to sit back and enjoy and pretend I'm starting a new tank too...


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Oh lol, no worries! I like to answer questions and help (hence I'm on the RT) and all! Ask away when you need to ^_^ 

Nothing new on the tank front today, fed the fish, mom watched and was happy, though she doesn't like that they don't go to the top for food yet :roll: she wants it all apparently lol I told her they'd be more comfortable once they settle in and will eventually go to the top when there is more cover.


----------



## DaytonBetta (Feb 4, 2014)

It's really coming along nicely. Rainbow fish are interesting. It's going to be beautiful when fully stocked and planted!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thanks Dayton! I'll be happy when it's planted the way I want it ^_^

I'm going to get the Rummynose Tetra next to see what mom thinks, I may either bump up their school or if she still wants the Long Fin Serpae's. She likes the look of the Rainbowfish and their bodies, she doesn't like fat fish apparently but she liked the look of the Balloon Ram.....how she ever makes decisions on things...I'll never know lol!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So I bought a background today, mom wanted it so I figured I'd get one. Surprisingly the ones at PetSmart for a 24x36 tank was around 22 dollars!! I was like....yikes! There was one I really liked at PetSmart but PetCo was cheaper at 15 dollars so I spent the money even though I didn't want one :-/ Apparently John didn't want one either, he liked to look through the tank lol. I think once it's fully planted how I want it, I'll take it off and see how they like it, I mean the stairs are right behind it so it's sort of awkward whereas my other tanks are against the wall so it's a lovely blue background technically so I can see her wanting the background. It doesn't look terrible though so I think I dun good lol.

I also put my larger Mother Water Sprite plant in weighed down with a rock, more like "weighed" because it keeps picking up the rock and moving :roll: I need a bigger rock lol. But I also put in the driftwood I bought the other day as well on Wednesday. It as soaking in my 29 before.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

I think the background looks good. :3 You dun good, Lil, yes. x3


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Schmoo said:


> I think the background looks good. :3 You dun good, Lil, yes. x3


Thanks Schmoo!

Mom literally just came home from work and goes "Oooooh a background!!" lol I guess she likes it.


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

lilnaugrim said:


> Thanks Schmoo!
> 
> Mom literally just came home from work and goes "Oooooh a background!!" lol I guess she likes it.


xD

Obviously things look different in person, but in that picture the background seems to really pull everything together.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

I do agree with you Schmoo. I would have personally liked to have seen it painted black just because I feel the background will take away from the real plants once everything is set in place and I actually get to aquascape it. For now, it works just fine of course and I didn't spend 15 dollars on it to just take it down so it will be up a while. It's just different for me because all of my tanks in my room have a "background" already whether it's my dark blue walls or the black side of an IKEA shelving unit. But seeing the stairs through the tank was kind of ugly lol.

The Rainbows are really coloring up and getting personable already!
Random phone picture I took last night, they were almost all swarming around my face begging for more food even though they ate an entire cube of frozen Mysis shrimp lol


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So actually was able to fish out my Ember Tetras quite easily from the 45. Mom doesn't know the word 'no' apparently >.> I realize she as just trying to help but even after explaining why I had the lights off in the tank to catch the fish, she still tried to shine a flashlight in the tank to see the fish. It's a lot easier to catch the fish when they can't see the net as well. And it is, I caught the fish just fine in the dark actually, less than five minutes. But she still tried to 'help', got to love mom's. I give her credit for trying but I'm tired after four hours of class, a speech in that class and the wintery snow today, it's been a long day.

I rewarded myself for doing very well in my speech today by buying my first set of 3 Rummynose Tetras. Poor things are quite intimidated by the Rainbowfish who were very territorial at first; I didn't expect that. Romeo couldn't care less who was in the tank.

Poor guys were being picked at when they were in the bag! The rainbows settled down once they realized they weren't food


Just took these a few minutes ago, they've been in the tank for about four full hours now.


The Rainbows love to follow Romeo around, it's actually hilarious to see them tailing him. They don't do anything, just follow occasionally, he doesn't seem to mind at all; never stressed so idk if it's just a thing they do or something lol.


Tank at the moment, haven't added anything else yet plant-wise.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So I've switched out Romeo for Bowie. I actually feel bad for Bowie. The Rainbows are like those overly excited friend you have where they don't mean to cause harm but they do, they'd never do it intentionally of course, it just happens lol. So that's how the Rainbows are, they get excited to see me, they get excited when I open the lid for anything, they get excited for food, new fish, new ornaments or plants, new WATER...literally everything excites them lol. So naturally they all surrounded Bowie to figure out what he was, I wish I'd gotten a video of it. Bowie just immediately flared like crazy and tried to fend them off, he didn't try to hurt them, just intimidate them.

They're all fine now though that the Rainbows realize he's nothing to mess with. They've left the Rummynose along as well, letting them school where they please ^_^ I'm glad everything is getting along well now.

He's found his reflection behind the filter....




And then he found the bloodworms at the bottom haha he's fat.





And Romeo went into the 20 for now, he'll be united with his Juliet soon, I may have to get another Juliet so Romeo doesn't pick on her too much, I'll have to see how they react to each other though; they've never met before.
He looks like a giant in the 20 gallon lol


----------



## Schmoo (Oct 3, 2014)

Bowie is such a pretty fish. <3


----------



## BettaLover1313 (Apr 15, 2013)

Bowie is so adorable!


----------



## MameJenny (Jun 11, 2012)

Ooh, I'm going to subscribe. 45 gallons seems huge to me. I like staring longingly at 40 gallon and 75 gallon tanks in Petco. Someday...

Bowie is so pretty! He looks like Alpha-Betta before he turned completely blue.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Thank you thank you! I am smitten with Bowie, I do have to say. I'm anxious to get more Rummynose Tetras too! I feel bad there are only three at the moment but I can't overload the tank! I'll get three more next week when I find time ^_^

Here's a pic of the tank. I took more pics but for some reason I was careless with my photography tonight so most of them didn't come out right :roll:


Happy little Rummynose!


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

If you don't like that background, you could go to a craft store and get a yard of calico fabric and a pot of rubber cement. Stick it on by the edges, trim the excess, boom, instant background.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

As I said, it was for my mom ^_^ I'm stocking this tank according to what my mom wants not what I want. I'm just guiding her


----------



## myexplodingcat (Apr 9, 2014)

I meant that as an inclusive "you." Second person plural, referring to you/your mom/her bf. Just a suggestion anyway


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

oh, I see. Yeah, mom still loves it though, it's technically still her tank though I'm buying everything and taking care of it but it is in her living room so I'm doing my best to do things that she will like and she loves the background, she says it gives extra depth to it haha. I do agree, it's nice, it's just not my kind of tank is all.  But thanks for the consideration.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So just wanted to update, I added two more Rummynose Tetra to make a total of 5 at the moment. I'll add more soon. I haven't tested the tank water at all but no one has died and there have been no illnesses so I'm honestly not worried, I just won't stock the tank quickly is all and I should be just fine. All 8 Boesemanis are still there and happy! Bowie is doing fine as well, I can see the Rainbows irritate him but he tolerates them, I just hope that he'll be okay with more fish in the tank when I get them.

Stocking has been slow since I've been preoccupied with my Leopard Gecko's now but hopefully soon I can find that huge Amazon that I want for the tank and get rid of the Water Sprites.

Oh and I'm starting to see Brown Algae too!! Woot woot! Can't wait to put my little BN Pleco in there and watch her grow!!


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Sorry for not updating lately! I've been super busy! But here's what's been updated:

With the 8 Rainbows,
12 (I think...I have to count again lol) Rummynose Tetra
10 Long Fin Serpae Tetras
1 Calico BN (from my 29)
2 Rainbow Gobies (1M:1F)

Calico the BN Pleco came from my 29 in order to help with my Diatom bloom. She's not been doing much so I added the two Gobies today actually to help out.

Bowie was taken out today actually and put in his own 3 gallon with some AQ salt for preventative measure. He was really getting beat on by the Rainbowfish and the Serpae's, I figured they'd be fine if there was enough of them but I guessed wrong and I feel very bad. There was a time where I didn't think he was going to make it, he looked so bad. But he's doing much better now!!!

Here's what the 45 looks like at the moment. I haven't done too much to it lately. Added some Corkscrew Valisneria behind the fake plants, they should like the tank.


Male Rainbow Goby



Female


Momentarily set up the 3 gallon Tetra Cube for Bowie


Here's how he looked when he was bad :-(






He looks better now though.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So Bowie looks tenfold better today, I'm glad I set it up. I also got mom's permission to keep it up permenently so I soiled it last night and covered with FloraMax and planted with Water Sprite and Pygmy chain sword, oh and one tiny Java Fern. Looks pretty nice, I forgot to get a FTS though, I'll do that hopefully some other time.

I also picked up a tiny German Blue Ram today! I believe it's a she but it could very well be a he as well, it looks to be only 4 months old roughly so it's still just about an inch, he'll grow another inch before they're full grown. But it's so adorable! Bowie kept flaring at him but he's all flare and rarely any bite so I'm not worried. I'm using the 3 gallon as a sort of QT for the Ram until it get's bigger to survive in the 45 and get it's fair share of food.

The two gobies are doing fantastic, eating ridiculously which is great! I'm a little worried about Calico the BN since I haven't seen her in a while, there really isn't many places to hide so....I hope she's just under the driftwood or something chilling...

Bowie inspecting the new comer after being acclimated ^_^




Bowie likes to hang out in this spot lol


He also practically ate all the frozen food intended for the two of them so he became extremely fat lol. He's looking better now about five hours later so I'm not worried.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

So I have pictures lol I keep forgetting to post them as usual!

Here's what the tank looks like for the most part. I have a Madagascar Lace plant in there that has been growing like a weed!! It's fantastic!


Female Goby


Here's the Lace plant, this is from like four or five days ago


Growth in 24 hours!


I thought I had another picture here from last night on the Madagascar Lace, I'll have to check that out later. I'm in class currently and can't upload from my phone!

Can you see little Calico? ^_^


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

My Madagascar is growing like crazy! That little leaf below the big one wasn't there four days ago.


----------

